# Car rental



## cindi (Aug 10, 2009)

What is the usual rate for a car for a week in maui?   Is it really around $400 which seems to be what I am finding?

We are going in April 2010 and I was just looking around.  

It also seems that at OGG there aren't any right onsite cars, that you have to be shuttled? Bummer.


----------



## normab (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you tired Hotwire and Priceline?  Not sure if this is Easter week but we can usually get around 300.  We have  noticed that Maui is more expensive for car rental than the other islands in general.

One thing we have done is to reserve the best rate we can get "now" and then try back closer to travel date.  If they have alot of cars the rates will come down.

Hotwire even does email notifications for when the rates drop.

Good Luck!

Norma


----------



## Luanne (Aug 10, 2009)

I got a car through Avis for the end of April on Maui for $226, including all fees.  That's for an intermediate size and using my corporate discount.  You might do better closer to the time you're going to go when coupons start being available.  I also agree with trying Hotwire and Priceline when it gets closer.


----------



## cindi (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Is there any car rental place to stay away from or are they all ok?

I guess I will reserve something now so I know I have it, and then just keep watching the prices.

Hopefully they will go down.


----------



## cindi (Aug 10, 2009)

SCORE!  I usually use National for car rentals, and it was showing me $420 for the week.  Well, I decided to try the AARP price, and I now have a rental for $282~!  :whoopie: 

I will keep watching for discount coupons, etc, but that is already a whole lot better than the original price.  

Now, if I can find out how much time to allow between flights.....


----------



## lv_maui (Aug 11, 2009)

*Priceline BIDDING Site is very useful*



cindi said:


> SCORE!  I usually use National for car rentals, and it was showing me $420 for the week.  Well, I decided to try the AARP price, and I now have a rental for $282~!  :whoopie:
> 
> I will keep watching for discount coupons, etc, but that is already a whole lot better than the original price.
> 
> Now, if I can find out how much time to allow between flights.....



I use the Priceline bid now part of their site and rent my cars that way.  I am in HI right now, and my mid size is costing me $16 per day in Maui.  I am positive that you can do better in Oahu than $282 per week.  I bet you can get it for like $20 some dollars a day or so.  It  is usually more than 50% off of the lowest price you see on the internet sites.  Yes, this correct.  50% off of the lowest!!


----------



## katsgarden (Aug 11, 2009)

lv_maui said:


> I use the Priceline bid now part of their site and rent my cars that way.  I am in HI right now, and my mid size is costing me $16 per day in Maui.  I am positive that you can do better in Oahu than $282 per week.  I bet you can get it for like $20 some dollars a day or so.  It  is usually more than 50% off of the lowest price you see on the internet sites.  Yes, this correct.  50% off of the lowest!!




How far in advance were you able to secure the car thru Priceline?


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 12, 2009)

cindi said:


> Is there any car rental place to stay away from or are they all ok?



My experience with Alamo on Maui was horrendous.  I waited in a queue for about 30 minutes before getting to the counter.  I got a really over-the-top, full-of-lies, hard-sell on additional insurance I didn't need.  Then when I got to the car, it was missing a third of a tank of gas.  They claimed it was just the gauge.  I called them on it and pulled up to their re-fueling station where a guy apparently pretended to put fuel in the car, but claimed it wouldn't take any because it was already full.  Amazing that I was able to fill it completely up during the week.  Alamo in Kauai on the same trip was fine, though.

The last time in Maui we rented through Avis (via Priceline) and it was one of my best rental car experiences ever.  I was in-and-out at the check-out counter in about 2 minutes with a brand new car with no hard-sell for insurance or upgrades.

If I was not using Priceline, I would avoid Alamo in Maui regardless of price and I would use Avis unless their price was significantly out of line with the others.  That's my personal experience - your mileage may vary.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2009)

K2Quick said:


> My experience with Alamo on Maui was horrendous.  I waited in a queue for about 30 minutes before getting to the counter.  I got a really over-the-top, full-of-lies, hard-sell on additional insurance I didn't need.  Then when I got to the car, it was missing a third of a tank of gas.  They claimed it was just the gauge.  I called them on it and pulled up to their re-fueling station where a guy apparently pretended to put fuel in the car, but claimed it wouldn't take any because it was already full.  Amazing that I was able to fill it completely up during the week.  Alamo in Kauai on the same trip was fine, though.
> 
> The last time in Maui we rented through Avis (via Priceline) and it was one of my best rental car experiences ever.  I was in-and-out at the check-out counter in about 2 minutes with a brand new car with no hard-sell for insurance or upgrades.
> 
> If I was not using Priceline, I would avoid Alamo in Maui regardless of price and I would use Avis unless their price was significantly out of line with the others.  That's my personal experience - your mileage may vary.



This has pretty much been my experience with Alamo on ANY of the islands.  I've pretty much stopped using Priceline for cars there and rent through Avis using a corporate discount.  One thing that happened the last time I used Priceline (and got a car through Alamo) was that there was an additional, undisclosed, charge for a second driver, even if the second driver was my spouse.  Just something to watch out for.


----------



## lv_maui (Aug 12, 2009)

katsgarden said:


> How far in advance were you able to secure the car thru Priceline?



1 week this time.  In that past, ususally less than that.  What I would do is secure a best reservation I can, and then do better.


----------



## lv_maui (Aug 12, 2009)

Luanne said:


> This has pretty much been my experience with Alamo on ANY of the islands.  I've pretty much stopped using Priceline for cars there and rent through Avis using a corporate discount.  One thing that happened the last time I used Priceline (and got a car through Alamo) was that there was an additional, undisclosed, charge for a second driver, even if the second driver was my spouse.  Just something to watch out for.



I agree that Alamo is not the greatest in any of the islands, but I am not sure who is that much better.  Avis and Hertz, maybe, but very expensive.


----------



## lv_maui (Aug 12, 2009)

Luanne said:


> This has pretty much been my experience with Alamo on ANY of the islands.  I've pretty much stopped using Priceline for cars there and rent through Avis using a corporate discount.  One thing that happened the last time I used Priceline (and got a car through Alamo) was that there was an additional, undisclosed, charge for a second driver, even if the second driver was my spouse.  Just something to watch out for.



I must be a bad guy.  I always ignore that charge thinking that it does not matter.  I decline all coverages since my auto covers me and my wife.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2009)

lv_maui said:


> I agree that Alamo is not the greatest in any of the islands, but I am not sure who is that much better.  Avis and Hertz, maybe, but very expensive.



I use Avis, but with the corporate discount I can use it's generally not bad.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2009)

lv_maui said:


> I must be a bad guy.  I always ignore that charge thinking that it does not matter.  I decline all coverages since my auto covers me and my wife.



Well, I goofed since the reservation was made in my name and dh was going to be the principal driver.  I told them that when I picked up the car.  Boom.  The extra charge automatically was applied.  So, what I'd suggest is to make the Priceline reservation in the name of the principal driver, then if you want to ignore the extra fees go ahead.  

From what I've read with most rental companies if you rent with them directly there is no fee for the additional driver.


----------



## cindi (Aug 12, 2009)

Yikes!  I will stay away from Alamo.  

Anyone used National on Maui?


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 12, 2009)

cindi said:


> Yikes!  I will stay away from Alamo.
> 
> Anyone used National on Maui?



Avis just came in at $209 for a mid-sized car out of OGG (Maui) 2/26 - 3/4, 2010 using http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/discount-links.htm 

I've used Alamo before there with few problems, but others here on TUG have had issues.  Personally I'd use them again & keep them in the mix, certainly for pricing purposes.   I've received the hard sell at all the rental car company counters at one time or another...and at both Avis, Dollar and Alamo I had two agents at the counter...one giving the hard sell, one no hassle and lucked into the no hassle one.


----------



## dive-in (Aug 13, 2009)

*Jeep Wrangler Unlimited??*

I know you can rent a Jeep Wrangler on the islands, but can you get the larger Wrangler Unlimited?   I'm specifically looking for one on Kauai.  If so, where?


----------



## markbernstein (Aug 13, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> Avis just came in at $209 for a mid-sized car out of OGG (Maui) 2/26 - 3/4, 2010 using http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/discount-links.htm



Thanks for the link!  We'll be on Kauai January 2nd to 9th, and Maui January 9th to 16th, and I'd been looking for a reasonable rate.  DiscountHawaiiCarRental just got me compacts from Avis for $194 out of LIH (6 days, 15 hours), and $230 out of OGG (7 days, 9 hours).  Those are the total rate, including taxes.  That's better than I've seen anywhere else, so I'm happy.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 13, 2009)

cindi said:


> Yikes!  I will stay away from Alamo.
> 
> Anyone used National on Maui?



Yes, I've used both Alamo and National.  I've had no issues with either aside from waiting a long time for the shuttle.  Since then we've learned to send the women to the baggage claim to pick up the luggage.  The men make a beeline to the queue, rent the car, and then pick us up at baggage claim. 

I've also learned to rent a midsize car for the cheapest I can find it (using whatever coupons I can get my hands on) and then wait for the upsell.  My friend upgraded his midsize car ($150/week) to a small SUV for an additional $6 a day.  I rented a midsize SUV outright for $300/week.  He paid $100 less than me for practically the same car.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> Since then we've learned to send the women to the baggage claim to pick up the luggage.  The men make a beeline to the queue, rent the car, and then pick us up at baggage claim.



We do this the opposite way.  I go get the rental car (it's usually been booked in my name) and dh and the dds wait for the luggage.

And another advantage I have in using Avis with my Wizard account is that I usually don't have to wait in line to pick up the car.


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 13, 2009)

From Advantage (now a sub of Hertz) I just reserved a Pontiac G6 (Intermediate) for May at Kahului.  Total price for 7 days (excluding any insurance) is $185.86.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2009)

MON2REY said:


> From Advantage (now a sub of Hertz) I just reserved a Pontiac G6 (Intermediate) for May at Kahului.  Total price for 7 days (excluding any insurance) is $185.86.



Thanks for this tip.  I went to the Advantage website, put in the discount code they show and got a midsize for $169.05 (excluding insurance) for 7 days.  This is for Maui, end of April.


----------



## Travelnut96 (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you have the coupon code for Advantage?  Thanks!


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 18, 2009)

It's "ADVAN".  I think they mention it in the upper right corner of the website.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 18, 2009)

MON2REY said:


> It's "ADVAN".  I think they mention it in the upper right corner of the website.



Yep, that's the code I used, and it was on the website.


----------



## TEK224 (Aug 22, 2009)

I rented from Avis for my Sept. trip.  Only need an economy car, so nothing fancy.  Booked through a link on Hawaii.com website and got the car for a week for $180 total including all taxes and fees.

I usually use Dollar, but this rate was the best I found.

Terri


----------



## JoeWilly (Aug 26, 2009)

Just got Maui, one week Oct. 09, $222.73, includes all taxes, unlimited miles,  and second driver through Alamo, via Costco--compact car.

Got Kona, one week in Sept. $164.33, includes all taxes, unlimited miles, and second drive through Alamo, via Costco--compact car.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2009)

Some gave me the tip to try Advantage, so I did for a week on Maui, April 2010.  I don't remember the exact number, but for a midsize it was around $165 (including taxes).  I usually rent through Avis using a corporate discount and that rate was $226.  The rate through the discounthawaii site was $234.


----------



## Born2Travel (Aug 26, 2009)

Luanne said:


> Some gave me the tip to try Advantage, so I did for a week on Maui, April 2010. I don't remember the exact number, but for a midsize it was around $165 (including taxes). I usually rent through Avis using a corporate discount and that rate was $226. The rate through the discounthawaii site was $234.


 
Where is Advantage located?  Since you need to take a shuttle to most locations anyway, it may not matter but just wondering how far from the terminal you need to travel and if they have shuttles picking folks up - I don't recall having seen Advantage in Maui but It could be that I just wasn't looking for it either.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2009)

Born2Travel said:


> Where is Advantage located?  Since you need to take a shuttle to most locations anyway, it may not matter but just wondering how far from the terminal you need to travel and if they have shuttles picking folks up - I don't recall having seen Advantage in Maui but It could be that I just wasn't looking for it either.



I have no idea.  This will be the first time I've rented from them.  Whoever posted the tip said they were affiliated with Hertz.

I decided to go and check.  Here is what I found on their website:

Maui, Kahului 
22 Hana Highway 
Maui, Hawaii
96733
United States  

Phone: 808-877-5039   

Fax: 808-877-6255  
Location Type: Corporate 
Hours of Operation: 7:00am-10:00pm, 7 Days 
Additional Information: 
Counters are located 10-15 minutes from the airport. customer pick up is located across from the baggage claim, center median at post # 2.


----------



## post-it (Aug 26, 2009)

Luanne,

You did great with this deal.  I just checked the Advantage site and its about $230 now for a midsize and this is still a good deal from what I've paid in the past.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2009)

Just compared the location for Advantage vs Avis.  Avis is about 2 mintues, Advantage about 10 - 15 minutes.   For the difference in price I think I can ride on the shuttle a litte longer.


----------



## post-it (Aug 26, 2009)

Luanne,

I always look at it as if its my hourly pay............I think $60+ is worth 15 mins of work.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 26, 2009)

K2Quick said:


> ... Then when I got to the car, it was missing a third of a tank of gas.  They claimed it was just the gauge...



I would have had them made a note (just like any other vehicle damage), "gas gauge shows 2/3 when it is actually full".  Then, return it 2/3 full, show the note to the attendent, and have him record the tank as being full.

One of my best moves ever was joining the National Emerald club.  I try to rent from them as much as possible, because not only do I bypass the lines, but I can make my own choice of rental vehicles.  If you work for a corporation, they might allow free membership in other clubs (my company provides Budget Fastbreak and Avis Wizard).  You might also find some free signups through websites (if they aren't free already).

Jeff


----------



## cvmar (Aug 26, 2009)

It is only 3.6 miles from the airport according to google maps. I too booked after reading this thread and saved $30 versus my Budget reservation but I just noticed it does not include a second driver even a spouse and the added cost is $10 per day so I will keep my Budget reservation and just keep checking. Costco's 2010 coupons will be out later in the year so I'll find the best one and use it with my current reservation if nothing else comes up.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2009)

cvmar said:


> It is only 3.6 miles from the airport according to google maps. I too booked after reading this thread and saved $30 versus my Budget reservation but I just noticed it does not include a second driver even a spouse and the added cost is $10 per day so I will keep my Budget reservation and just keep checking. Costco's 2010 coupons will be out later in the year so I'll find the best one and use it with my current reservation if nothing else comes up.



Are you talking about Advantage?  I'll have to check about the second driver.  If that's true then I'll just change the reservation into dh's name as he usually does all the driving.

Thanks for the info, I just checked and found there is a $10/day fee for an additional driver.  I hadn't clicked on that before.


----------



## toby9116 (Sep 1, 2009)

We use Discount Hawaii Car Rental
They reserve thru major rental vendors and have no additional driver or young driver fees.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2009)

pkfox said:


> We use Discount Hawaii Car Rental
> They reserve thru major rental vendors and have no additional driver or young driver fees.



Right, but when I checked the prices with them, they were significantly higher than what I found with Advantage.  Dh will just do all the driving.


----------



## fnover (Sep 4, 2009)

I found the best deal for 13 days + 2 hours on Maui in January at Budget, $438.35. I checked most of the other car rental companies and travel sights and this was the best deal I could find.


----------



## Bear1980 (Oct 13, 2009)

K2Quick said:


> My experience with Alamo on Maui was horrendous.  I waited in a queue for about 30 minutes before getting to the counter.  I got a really over-the-top, full-of-lies, hard-sell on additional insurance I didn't need.  Then when I got to the car, it was missing a third of a tank of gas.  They claimed it was just the gauge.  I called them on it and pulled up to their re-fueling station where a guy apparently pretended to put fuel in the car, but claimed it wouldn't take any because it was already full.  Amazing that I was able to fill it completely up during the week.  Alamo in Kauai on the same trip was fine, though.
> 
> The last time in Maui we rented through Avis (via Priceline) and it was one of my best rental car experiences ever.  I was in-and-out at the check-out counter in about 2 minutes with a brand new car with no hard-sell for insurance or upgrades.
> 
> If I was not using Priceline, I would avoid Alamo in Maui regardless of price and I would use Avis unless their price was significantly out of line with the others.  That's my personal experience - your mileage may vary.



I've never had issues with Alamo in Maui.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 13, 2009)

*Advantage rentals not in Kona*

KOA did not come up, but I was sent to the Hertz site and it came up with a $233 per week for the smallest car


----------



## lv_maui (Oct 14, 2009)

Last week, I rented a full size from Budget for $17/day in Maui for 8 days.


----------

